# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  غادة عبد الرازق: لم أتلقَّ تهديدات بسبب زهرة.. وحسن يوسف ممثل وليس شيخا

## الحصن نيوز

نفت الفنانة المصرية غادة عبد الرازق تلقيها أي تهديدات من أي جهة بسبب دورها في مسلسل "زهرة وأزواجها الخمسة" الذي عرض في شهر رمضان على MBC.

وفيما أبدت استغرابها ممن هاجموا مواطنها حسن يوسف بسبب تأديته دورَ زوجها الثاني في المسلسل، قائلة: إنه ممثل وليس شيخا؛ أكدت أن من وصف العمل بأنه فكرة مكررة وفيلم عربي هو من أعداء النجاح.

وقالت غادة عبد الرازق لم نتلق أي تهديدات، والفكرة لا تتحمل هذه الأشياء، لكن هناك بعض أعداء النجاح الذين ظلوا يكتبون عن المسلسل، وأنه فكرة مكررة وفيلم عربي، والأفلام العربية في الآخر هي دراما مصرية. بحسب صحيفة "عكاظ" الإثنين 13 سبتمبر/أيلول.

ودافعت غادة عن المسلسل، ورفضت اتهامات البعض بأنه غير ملائم لشهر رمضان، بالإضافة إلى ارتدائها ملابس غير محتشمة، وقالت: "أنا أقدم عملا دراميا وليس دينيا، كما أن الرقابة لم تحذف أي مشهد من المسلسل".

ولم تكتف الفنانة المصرية بالدفاع عن نفسها؛ حيث



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

